# Bananas on your boat



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

Went on a trip last year and this guy shows up with a pile of bananas and I asked him where the hell he thought he was going with those,fishing,he said.Not with me on the boat you aint.The captain say's he don't believe in that crap,so off we go.We leave from Fowl River and hit the ship channel in the bay and the bottom machine goes out,I say let's turn back .... No,says the Captain,we are goin Tuna Fishing.Four hours later we make it to the Ram when the GPS mysteriously stops working,I look at the captain and say " You believe me now? ".He says," throw them effin bananas overboard and that sumbitch that brought em too.We head North at 2 am and the generator that had just been rebuilt goes out.Needless to say the Captain is a believer now.This was the third trip I had been on where some idiot brought bananas and the boat broke down.Oh yea,we didn't catch any fish either.Anyone on here a non-believer?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm a firm beliver! We had clients bringbananas on the boat twice without our knowledge two summers ago and both trips turned out bad. The first time we blew a lower unit 40 miles from the river and the second time we had an overnight swordfish trip and all we caught was a shark ( first trip all year we didn't kill a swordfish) and then in the morning one of the guys pulls out a banana and I made him throw it overboard. We then caught 4 tunas real quick before we had to head north.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Went out with Bill (Old School) and on the way out to the rigs (abt 60 miles out) he blew an engine. We limped to the rig was able to fish for maybe 30 minutes and had to head in due to weather. We encountered waves 2-4 then 3-5, then 4-6...keep going I'm sure we hit some 8's and 10's. Took us about 10 hours on the return trip. Oh yea, he lost his GPS on the way outalso, but I had a back up. Talk about a expensive boat ride...oh well thats the way it goes. On another trip I went out with Tarver (Catching Hell) to the edge. He bought abrand new generator and wouldn't you know it both batteries are dead in the morning.Generator wouldn't put out 12Volts. Shit happens...we didn't have any bananas on board.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm a firm believer as well, it seems everytime someone unknowingly sneaks a banana onboard, we have very odd bad luck.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

we were cobia fishing years ago and the fog was sooooooo thick. i had no idea where we were. i had to keep going down to the flybridge to look at the chart plotter (this was before i put a chart plotter in the tower)to make sure we were not about to run up on the beach. well i had 2 friends aboard that were down on deck (member "southbound again") and i looked down to the deck and see this girl eating a bananna! i hollered at them "now i know why we are in a fog bank!" after a few min. i see banannas flying by the tower. Randy decided to throw them off of the boat!! now i am not kidding, it was not 5 min. later the fog broke and cobia started poping up and we were catching!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

someone tell frenchy,,,,,,,,,,,,just mess'em with you ziggy. i always give him hell about his banana's but we never had any bad things happen to us.(YET)


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

last july we decided to make the long run to fish thunderhorse and the surrounding area.... a real hardcore trip. i need not remind you this was when off road diesel was 4.30 per gallon, so we needed a full crew of 6 to keep the cost down. as always, one guy back out at the last minute. so we now have a friend of a friends friend who might maybe know how to fish. but what the hell, he's got 3 cat eyes for diesel- how bad can he be??



we leave biloxi with 300 gallons in the main tank, and another 130 in the bladder on the bow. both fish boxes stuffed to capacity with ice and two more 5 foot icey tecs on the bow with ice as well. 6 deep with none of us below 200 lbs, and probably 20 cases of beer. as we come thru dog key pass i decided to just set 'er on 12 knots and booze cruise it until we could empty the bladder and to conserve fuel.



10 hrs later (7am) we are about 2 miles out and i see three boats on the rig. i hail them and im gladly supprised to hear that some "well known" captains from venice are here. obviously its about to get serious. next, the radio chatter just goes insane.... we're hooked up.... billfish free-jumpin!!!.... got a double on, move that damn boat peace!!!! so now ive got the crew in a frenzy, getting chum ready- cutting up bo bo's. and getting the tiagra's strapped in. as we make our first approach the only word that comes to mind is mayhem! there are schools of 100+ tuna jumping 5 feet out of the water everywhere. chicken dolphin getting molested by a 300 or so blue that will not even aknowledge anything other than his beloved chix. and three other boats all with single and double hook ups.



needless to say, i was in captain overdrive and ready to get it on. we have the spread out and BAAAM port rigger goes off- pink/white islander with hoo.... strap in "new guy" and he starts in on a stud tuna. i'm in neutral and shift into rewind to back down on the fish. before i could even give her any throttle BOOOOMMM and smoke. starboard engine completely locked up piston #1 almost through the deck! so here we are. with one engine and have to watch these guys chase after these massive tuna's and catch em on poppers. i'm gouging the one good engine and can only get 8 knots. by now the school has moved away from the rig into open water and i cannot catch up to the school. talk about needing counseling when we got home.



oh yea, so we did land the one fish. he went about 110. the new guy is whipped and goes below to grab breakfast. and he walks out with a fu!$#%n banana!! 



total cost for trip and reapirs- 9,000 us dollars



lesson learned- do a MF banana check before leaving port.



i still have nightmares about trying to ctach up to that school of tuna. and watching the other boats limit out on topwater 100 pounders


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

BANANAS ARE BAD FOR BUSINESS


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Fished ladied day 3 years ago with my cousin and best friend and our respectives at the time and my cousin is married to the same girl now. We leave out of Orange Beach about 2 am and set a cruise of 30 knots. Oh before we even left we pulled away from the dock and someone forgot their sunglasses so I turn around and pull up to the end of the dock and gouge the side of my brand new boat on a bolt sticking out of a piling (at a buddy's dock I have never stayed at before). We head straight to the Ram Powell and as much as I remembered earlier in the day I forgot to give my banana speech. Get to the ram just at daylight and put out the spread in the dark, troll a few laps and as it gets lighter we notice something doesn't look right with the spread. Pull in left and right rigger and they are both tangled (with the center also. Tuna are starting to bust up top and we are fu$king with the knots. Get all that straightened out and the tuna have sounded. Troll for an hour or so and notice that a nice front line is bearing down on us and we have not had so much as a look at the baits. I tell everyone that we are going to get out of the way for a bit and run around it and my cousin's girlfriend says she wants something to eat before we go and proceeds to pull out a bunch of bananas and peel one. Well I lost it and grabbed them and threw them over the side. I have never received a more horrified or disgusted look from a woman before and she sulked the rest of the day. We ended up getting our ass kicked for the next 4 hours and never even caught a fish. Since then I have never fished ladies day again, nor do I ever plan to. My cousin is now married to that girl and yes she still does talk to me.


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

Consider yourself lucky.I now refuse to get on a boat if there those yellow things on it.I call them " THE DEVILS FRUIT. "


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Back in the day of Loran-C, I snapper fished commercially for some extra money (dive gear was expensive back then too). The Captain's brother always brought a gallon can of peanut butter (the kind with the oil on top), and a BUSHEL of BANANAS! 

We always caught plenty of snapper, trigger and grouper. The only problems we ever had were weather related (who can predict that?).

Besides, if the Loran craps out and the compass goes nuts, we just follow the floating trail of banana peels back home! - Ric


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm a firm believer as well. I do always eat a banana and peanut butter sandwich on the way to the ramp. Yummy!


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

BANANAS are evil on a boat! Even things with that word in the ingredients have been knows to cause problems (banana nut bread, banana cream pies... etc)! I've even blamed a botched trip because someone brought a box of nilla wafers which has the recipe for banana pudding on it.



I remember once when Capt. Jeremy Williams almost ripped out a lamp and threw it overboard once. It had a monkey holding, you guessed it... a banana. We always called it the cursed monkey lamp.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

not bananas but fun. a friend of mine told me he went tuna fish they chased birds all day long and could never find fish. turns out one of the guys on board had a bucket of fried chicken and was throwing the chicken bones over board and the birds liked chicken.they figured it at the end of the day.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope! No bananas on our boat.:nonono:nonono:nononoI don't even want you eating one before we go out. LOL


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a link to my favorite banana fishing trip story

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=37267&start=1


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Im not that superstitious about bananas but what I do have is my trusty beat to hell 5 year old can of chef boyrdee beef ravioli in meat sauce. Boat wont even crank without that can of ravioli on board! I love warning first timers about the can of boy-r-dee. "DO NOT EAT THIS CAN OF RAVIOLI...THIS MIGHT BE LIFE AND DEATH! ARE YOU EVEN LISTENING?" :doh


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Bellafishing, another "un-named" forum member, and I went out for a Tuna trip and said forum member brought nannas and did not tell anyone. Well I will let him tell you the story. Short end 5-8ft seas, one engine, and taking on LOTS of water, over half way to Ram Powell. Boat ended up totaled! :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead 



I am firm believer that those yellow things are not even talked about on a boat.


----------



## CaptHooked & Co (Feb 10, 2008)

Went out bottom fishing hit our best spots couldn't even get a bite found out there was a bottle of Banana Boat sunscreen on board threw it over, it hadn't even floated off good when we started catching fish, nothing on the boat banana related period.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *www.fishing (3/15/2009)*this is funny stuff.You guys are very superstitious.Ive had all kinda banana related bullshit on my boat and it never made a difference,Ive also had bad luck with mo banana stuff in sight so it seems to me better luck with bananas.I think you guys are victims of severe coincidences.
> Banana legend comes from a spider that latched on to the nanan boats


As you know Will I'm with you. How many cruises and or cargo boatsare there worldwide with bananas on board.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Like I said before I am a firm beleiver and Nothing that has anything to do with bananas is allowed on my boat or any boat I work on. However, with that said I fished with Ray Rosher and he ate bananas on the way out and we caught fish


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*<SPAN class=kop>Indonesia: Bunch of bananas saves sinking victim

*Teenager Rudi Alvian was one of the lucky few to escape the Indonesian ferry disaster alive, thanks to a bunch of bananas that kept him afloat in wild seas.

Alvian, 17, said he would have drowned if he had not found the bananas after the 700-tonne Teratai Prima sank in a storm before dawn on Sunday. "I was below deck," he recalled. "A bunch of bananas belonging to other passengers helped me float until I found a lifeboat."

He was one of 22 survivors. Almost 250 people are missing, feared drowned, and search operations are being hampered by bad weather.

Conditions were fair when the Teratai Prima set sail from Pare-Pare on the west coast of Sulawesi for Samarinda on Borneo. But ships had been warned to stay in port due to approaching bad weather, and seven hours into the ferry's journey it hit cyclonic winds, rain and huge waves. It was 50 kilometers off Sulawesi when contact was lost.

Muhammad Yusuf, 38, also clung to bananas and survived.


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Dont have a personal experience with bananas, however after the last Regatta I understand why the "Elbow Room" gets towed so much.

:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

You can't even put on Fruit of the Loom on my boat.:nonono:nonono


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

How many of those Cruise Ships,Cargo Ships and Ferry's were fishing?

Let me guess .................... ZERO.

Keep taking bananas on your boat,it's going to get expensive.

I have been on three different boats with bananas on board and on all three something broke.

Boat #1 ...... Bottom machine,gps and generator broke.

Boat #2 ...... Lower unit on center engine blew up 55 miles out,248 hrs. on engine.

Boat #3 ...... Starboard engine stuck in reverse 80 miles offshore,had 150 hrs. on it.came home at 8 knts,arrived @ 2a.m.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I am as well a firm believer. About 5 years ago my uncle purchased a new boat with cobia tower with controls. Well we headed out on a day that the forecast was supposed to be beautiful. My aunt packed a large cooler with all kinds of snacks and stuff, we never looked inside the cooler before we left. So we get to the launch and start heading out into the bay when start to hook up the tower someone drops cresent wrench over so we cant use the tower, so i just hang off the top as much as I can. Then the bottom machine wont turn on, the gps wont hook up to a satalite then. We get through the pass and the 1ft. or less seas were more like 3ft with a 5 ft roller. So we start heading east and the fog rolls in thick thick thick. Cant see anything what so ever. So we go for a few miles and decide to turn back and do some fishing in the bay. We damn near hit the jetty in destin pass because we really cant see a thing. We get just inside the pass near crab island and we spin a prop off one of the motors, we have a spare but no cressent wrench to get the nut back on. We say hell with it and head for the launch, still none of us has looked in the cooler. we get within a mile of the launch and the boat goes dead dead dead. The fuel line had cracked wide open and was spitting gas all over the deck, and we had nothing to fix it with, so then we had to call sea tow to come and get us, not knowing that my uncles sea tow deal had expired 2 days before until we get back to the launch( the captain of sea tow wouldnt budge on the price, and said he couldnt let us rebuy the coverage that he would have to call sea tow and do the credit card over the phone stuff. So that was huge cost. So while we were waiting on sea tow to come and get us, one of us decided to open up the cooler and get some food. Well low and behold sitting right at the top of the cooler laying there was a huge thing of banana's. I said this is why we are having all the damn problems, i threw them over right then and there. Since then I have been a firm believer. I check everyones bags before they get on the boat along with there coolers just to make sure. If you show up to fish with me with Banana boat suncreen i will throw it away or not let you on the boat, if you have banana bread, banana muffins, i even let a girl not get on the boat that had a banana boat t-shirt on one time. I refuse to allow anything like that on the boat what so ever. I would rather put the boat back on the trailer or in the slip than go out with anytype of bananas on the boat.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

The timing of this post is weird. I just got my IGFA mag in the mail and on the front cover in big type "The Banana jinx".The article goes in to a little of the history and they are looking for proof stories to back up the truth of the jinx.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

dammit!!!! i never thought about the banana boat tanning oil.... the girls leave that crap on the boat all the time. i'm goin down there tomorrow to do a thorough scan for anything banana and trash that [email protected]#. nothin but panama jack and afro sheen from here on out. hell i'm gonna quit launching at gulfport harbor because the damn bananas come into the country by the millions there!!!!!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

How bout having a sticker on your boat stating no nanners on board?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Thunderstruck (3/16/2009)*The timing of this post is weird. I just got my IGFA mag in the mail and on the front cover in big type "The Banana jinx".The article goes in to a little of the history and they are looking for proof stories to _*back up the truth of the jinx.*_




*Can't be done!!*

How many on here has had shit happen and there wasn't a banana anywhere around? How many here has had bananas aboard that didn't have a problem and caught a load of fish?

It would be most beneficial to start with probably the most popular superstition. Almost any fisherman will tell you that having a woman on board the ship makes the seas angry and is an omen of bad luck for everyone aboard. 

*It was traditionally believed that women were not as physically or emotionally capable as men. Therefore, they had no place at sea. It was also observed that when women were aboard, men were prone to distraction or other vices that may take away from their duties. This, among other things, would anger the seas and doom the ship. 

Interestingly enough, there is a way to counter this effect. While having a woman on board would anger the sea, having a ?naked? woman on board would calm the sea. Imagine that. This is why many vessels have a figure of a woman on the bow of the ship, this figure almost always being bare-breasted. It was believed that a woman?s bare breasts would ?shame? the stormy seas into calm. Alas, the ancient power of female nudity. 

Tell that to your gals...:banghead:banghead

Some more maritime superstitions: 

Never start a voyage on the first Monday in April. 
This is the day that Cain slew Able. 

Don?t start a voyage on the second Monday in August. 
This is the day sondom & gommrrah was destroyed. 

Starting a cruise on Dec. 31 is bad. 
This is the day Judas Iscariat hanged himself. 

Black traveling bags are bad luck for a seaman. 
Black is the color of death and indicative of the depths of the sea. 

Avoid people with red hair when going to the ship to begin a journey. 
Red heads bring bad luck to a ship, which can be averted if you speak to the red-head before they speak to you. 

Never say good luck or allow someone to say good luck to you unanswered. 
If someone says ?good luck? to you, it is most assuredly a bad omen and sure to bring about bad luck. The only way this can be countered is by drawing blood. A swift punch in the nose is usually sufficient to reverse this curse. 

Avoid Flat-footed people when beginning a trip. 
They, like red heads, are bad luck. The danger can be avoided by speaking to them before they speak to you. 

A stolen piece of wood mortised into the keel will make a ship sail faster. 

A silver coin placed under the masthead ensures a successful voyage. 

Disaster will follow if you step onto a boat with your Left Foot first. 

Pouring wine on the deck will bring good luck on a long voyage. 
An offering to the gods. 

Throwing stones into the sea will cause great waves and storms. 
A sign of disrespect to the sea, ensuring retaliation in the form of stormy seas. 

A stone thrown over a vessel that is putting out to sea ensures she will never return. 
A sign of disrespect to the sea, dooming the ship and all aboard. 

Flowers are unlucky onboard a ship. 
They could later be used to make a funeral wreath for the dead, therefore, becoming a symbol that someone could die on the voyage. 

Priests are not lucky to have on a ship. 
They dress in black and perform funeral services. They are a symbol of possible death and anything that makes you think of death or dying is a bad omen. 

Don?t look back once your ship has left port as this can bring bad luck. 
Looking back to port implies that you are not truly ready to brave the seas and complete your voyage, bringing about bad luck on yourself and the ship. 

A dog seen near fishing tackle is bad luck. 

Black cats are considered good luck and will bring a sailor home from the sea. 
While black is the color of death, and black bags or clothing are harbingers of doom, black cats are considered lucky on the sea. Mostly this is believed to be the result of the opposite effect of land based superstition, where a black cat is unlucky. 

Swallows seen at sea are a good sign. 
Swallows are a land based bird and seeing them at sea implies that land is near and your prospects are clear. 

Sighting a curlew at sea is considered bad luck. 

A cormorant sighted at sea is bad luck. 

Dolphins swimming with the ship are a sign of good luck. 
Dolphins are considered a sacred friend of fishermen, they have the good fortunes of man in mind and their presence indicates that you are under their protection. 

It is unlucky to kill an albatross. 
They host the soul of dead sailors and are considered to be an omen of bad luck at sea, especially if killed. 

It is unlucky to kill a gull. 
They also contain the souls of sailors lost at sea. 

Handing a flag thru the rungs of a ladder is bad luck. 

Loosening a mop or bucket overboard is a sign of bad luck. 

Repairing a flag on the quarterdeck will bring bad luck. 

Turning over a hatch will cause the hold to fill with seawater. 

Cutting your hair or nails at sea is bad luck. 
These were used as offerings to Proserpina, and Neptune will become jealous if these offerings are made while in his kingdom. 

Church Bells heard at sea mean someone on the ship will die. 

St. Elmo?s Fire around a sailors head means he will die within a day. 

When the clothes of a dead sailor are worn by another sailor during the same voyage, misfortune will befall the entire ship. 

If the rim of a glass rings stop it quickly or there will be a shipwreck. 

Never say the word Drowned at sea. 

The caul of the head of a new-born child is protection against drowning and will bring the owner good luck. 

The feather of a wren slain on New Years Day, will protect a sailor from dying by shipwreck. 

A ships bell will always ring when it is wrecked. 

A shark following the ship is a sign of inevitable death. 
Sharks were believed to be able to sense those near death. 

A sailor who died from violence or being lost at sea was said to go to ?Davy Jone?s Locker?. 

A sailor with over 50 years of service was said to go to ?Fiddler?s Green? when he died. *


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

i always have been a banana hater but after working on tommy klostermans boat in destin i started think differently. every single day after leaving the pass he eats a banana and during the time i was onboard we never had bad luck...... unfortunatly the tropical winds almost sunk twice last year. once almost capsized, once it had a huge whole in the hull:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead maybe its only the banans fault


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Ron I did not read most of your last post, the last thing I need is to worry about other stuff. THANKS.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

picture borrowed from Jim T...I think...


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm on board with this one. No bananas, no banana boat sunscreen, no banana hammocks, etc. Bananas are bad.....


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TOBO (3/17/2009)*Ron I did not read most of your last post, the last thing I need is to worry about other stuff. THANKS.


This is the one I really like...:doh

Interestingly enough, there is a way to counter this effect. While having a woman on board would anger the sea, having a ?naked? woman on board would calm the sea. Imagine that. This is why many vessels have a figure of a woman on the bow of the ship, this figure almost always being bare-breasted. It was believed that a woman?s bare breasts would ?shame? the stormy seas into calm. Alas, the ancient power of female nudity. 

Tell that to your gals...


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (3/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *TOBO (3/17/2009)*Ron I did not read most of your last post, the last thing I need is to worry about other stuff. THANKS.
> ...




Ok, i wil bring banana's on the boat if any ladies want to go fishing naked!!! Hell I will even buy the beer. Must send pic before allowed on the boat!!! THats a great one Ron!!!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm not superstitious one bit. Regarding bananas, I've used banana peels for bait! You can jig them on the bottom for snapper and triggerfish and use them as a trailer for kings and bonito. To believe that there's actually a supernatural force out there that tracks the use of bananas,and even pictures of bananas is way outside the realm of rational thought.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Fishing Tale. You folks are KILLING me talkin bout all the bananas. :letsdrink


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Ultralite (3/17/2009)*picture borrowed from Jim T...I think...






That's one of those rare banana mullet's.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know if they can bring bad luck but I do know thatdolphin (mahi-mahi)will eat the hell out of banana peels reeled quickly along the surface. I wouldn't know that if we didn't bring bananas on board and I've never had a problem catching fish.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

We left one night at midnight heading out to tuna fish. Ed (submariner), Chaz (hellerhighwater), Dano (manfish), two buddies of mine from Auburn, and my son were the crew. We made it about 1/4 mile from the dock and I realize our red and greens aren't working. Tried to fix it, nothing. Go back to the dock and replace light bulbs. Bad omen already. Head offshore at 17 knots. By the time we're about 40 miles the boat is only running 12 knots, but the seas are building. I start to feel something isn't right. At 60 miles the boat is only running 9.5 knots. I pull back the throttles and tell the guys something isn't right and I'm going to have to turn us around. I start to feel a little bit sea-sick all of the sudden ( I rarely get sea-sick). I turn the boat and go about a mile and the starboard engine overheats. Shut it off and think to myself "Damn, gonna be a long ride home". I asked Danno to grab some chips that I brought with me from down below where my buddies from Auburn where sleeping. He comes back and says, "We got a problem". He tells me that the floor of the forward cabin is flooded with water. I tell him to check and see where it's coming from (maybe the head screwed up or something, right?) He comes back and says, "I don't know where it's coming from, but we have a big problem". He takes the wheel and I go down below. I open the hatch to the batteries and there is probably 400 gallons or more of saltwater in the bilge of the boat. It is about 2" from the tops ofour batteries. OH SH*@! We wake everyone up, strap a life jacket and VHF to my son, and start trying to hail the CG. No response. Dano keeps trying the CG while Chaz and I turn off all the thru-hull fittings on the boat, with the exception of the one going to the engine that's running. The other guys start bailing water with a fierceness. All coolerswere dumped of ice, and the saddle water tanks were emptied to lose weight. It's important to note that somehow all 3 bilge pumps on the boat failed, still not sure how or why that happened. Once the water level was bailed enough to get to the aft bilge pump, Ed hotwired it to an extra battery we brought with us. It finished off the water luckily. The turbo on the running engine has blown at this point, so we're smoking like a freight train, but still moving and floating. The coast guard never responded to any of our calls (the VHF was working for sure). Just as we're feeling a little better about the situation, we look on the horizen and all you can see is lightning. F*$#!!!!! Seriously? Not cool. We hit the storm at about 30 miles out. 6 ft seas with 1 engine and 30 knot winds is not good times. Especially when there's lightning all around you every 2 seconds and you have two big ass lightning rods (outriggers) strapped to the side of the boat. We make it through the storm and limp back to the dock. One of my buddies from Auburn (Paul), pulls 2 bananas out of his bag and starts to eat one. I wanted to drown his ass! He said, "What's the big deal? It's just a banana." Came within an inch of dying because of 2 bananas. Never again.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

Bananas= Bad


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

I dont even use Banana Boat sun tan lotion for fear of how powerful they are


----------



## Lucky #9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well...I got up one mornig & decided to break the banana myth last year, Worked at least one time!

Had bananas hanging everywhere & it really cut down on our catch for the day as can see.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

<H1 class=storyHeadline>Deadly spider found in Okla. store?</H1><DIV class=storyPostDate>Thursday, March 19, 2009</DIV><DIV id=contentStory><DIV class=byline>







</DIV><P class=storyIntro><SPAN class=storyDateline>TULSA, Okla. (KABC) -- Concerns about what appeared to be a deadly spider found at a Tulsa, Oklahoma supermarket may be unfounded. 

A woman spotted what appeared to be an exotic spider in the produce aisle of a Whole Foods market on Sunday (







*The day after this post was started*). It was captured, and given to a local expert. University of Tulsa Animal Facilities Manager Terry Childs identified it as a Brazilian wandering spider, one of the most lethal in the world. 

After word of the spider drew media attention, the Tulsa Zoo Curator of Aquariums of Herpetology Barry Downer, took a look at video and photos of the arachnid. He concluded that it was misidentified. He believes it was a Huntsman spider, which is harmless to humans. 

It's not possible to take a second look at the spider itself. It was destroyed at the urging of a university administrator who was concerned about safety. Downer says it should have been preserved for study. The spider was found in a shipment of bananas. Store employees were praised for their handling of the situation. </DIV>


----------

